# Seed vs clones



## FemmeFatale (Mar 18, 2011)

I have very little experience with cloning, but the plants that I have cloned had about half the yield as from seed. They were different strains (seed plants and cloned plants). I was wondering what other growers experiences have been.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2011)

Plants grown from seed are much more vigorous than clones.  I always love doing a grow from seed.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2011)

Now you got me thinking Orange.  This calls for an experiment but somebody else has to do it cause I dont have the time or space. 

I would put my money on the seed.  They would have to be the same strain too.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 19, 2011)

I think seed would win too. I don't have much exp at clones, but i have seen quite a few friends grow from clones and they just didn't have the vigor and vitality that plants from seed seemed to have...it would be interesting to try. I could do it...I have Barneys Vanilla Kush and LSD growing now...im starting a new vegging room when I go to 12/12 and have more seeds from both strains.


----------



## dekgib (Mar 19, 2011)

thats where my money is besides i love growing from seed and to me the best method


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 19, 2011)

If you weren't performing the experiment with the same strains it would be a waste of time.  Would a clone of the same plant not have the same yield characteristics of the mother given it is a genetic replica?


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm only two weeks into new grow, so looks like I won't be starting this until end of April. I do have an ideal of yield from the last crop. I have grown the VK twice before. I avg 3 1/2 oz. of cured smoke per plant. Many people get tude when you mention finished yield, but I kept track because I have been working on increasing yields with changing light wattage and water quality. I was using a 400w system and bought new 600w ballast and an air cooled "magnum xxxl" hood. I just installed an RO system to lower the hardness of my tap. All conditions will be the same for clones and seeds so my other changes won't have any bearing on the experiment.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 19, 2011)

I've grown both from seeds and clones. I prefer clones because they can be ready to flower is as little as a week or after you get them. A seed may yield more given equal growing time and may even grow more vigorously but it cannot be ready for harvest 2 months after you take it home.


Edit to add: I haven't been at this long enough to be disappointed by a crop of decently grown clones.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 19, 2011)

the only disappointing crop is one you don't harvest!:farm::welcome:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

i hate the unknown of seeds. could be male, could be weak, could be herm later, could be nasty, its most likely not what you thought it was...

i only clone from moms...unless im looking for an experiment.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 19, 2011)

This is an interesting question and I'm interested in hearing more.

My personal anecdotal evidence agrees with your position FemmeFatale.  I don't keep mom's, but have cloned plants and grown them out with the mom.

I always assumed my yield on the clones was lower because of the age and structure of the donor plant over the cuts (and I get that they are both the same "age").

I've even put cuts outdoors and ended up with smaller yields than the donor did indoors.

Interesting.


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2011)

and I think that my experiences are going to have to put me in the 'disagree' column. 
IMO/E all things being equal, veg' time, root structure, _size_..ect.  A clone will yeild at least as good as a plant from seed.  I've had clones yeild "well" over a lb OD. 
    I usually put my clones out around June 1, at around 18" tall, from under 24/0 lighting. In Sept. I would guess my "average" yield per plant, at around 10-12 oz. from 4' to 6' finished. Somewhat strain dependant of course.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2011)

My vote is for the clones. I will be trying seeds again if they ever get here.  With clones you know exactly what your getting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2011)

IME, I have not found seed grown plants to be any stronger or heavier yielder than plants grown from clones.  For instance, given the same strain and growing conditions, I will get the same yield from a clone that I got from the original seed plant.


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont have a huge amount of experience but im for sure voting for the clones.  you wont have to constantly order (or make) new seeds and keep watching for males and waiting for the plants to sexually mature.  i only have one grow from seeds and only 4 from clones but it was much nicer using clones and i look foward to putting clones outside every year for the rest of my life!


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont have alot of experience either, but iv been on this forum long enough to know if THG says it, its pribably true


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 19, 2011)

You guys really cant see the difference between seeds and clones?  When I grow from seed it seems the plants veg a lot faster and the stalk and stems are much thicker and the plants are just overall much faster and stronger growing.  

I also tend to be able to read them better and have them on a good nute schedule when I start from seed.  Maybe its all my own doing and I need to improve on my clone growing abilities.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> You guys really cant see the difference between seeds and clones?



I think sometimes that my clone plants yield better than the original seed plant because I get to know the strain and what it needs to thrive.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 19, 2011)

Good point THG.  I guess there are many variables out there.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think sometimes that my clone plants yield better than the original seed plant because I get to know the strain and what it needs to thrive.


 
That makes all the difference right there.

if you clone a plant for awhile you really get to know it better then a seed because you spend so much time with it, even if you grow the same strain over and over from seed you have to deal with different phenos.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it is true that a younger plant seems more vigorous and grow faster. But as they age their growth stabilizes, that's usually when clones are taken and this can give the impression that seed plants are healthier. Remember, the clones are the same genetic age as the first mother plant they were taken from. It would be interesting to compare two plants growth rates one from seed and one from clone but it would be very difficult. I notice slightly different growth rates in batches of clones that are genetically identical grown under the same conditions. Growing one from seed and comparing it to a clone rooted at the same time doesn't really take into account the likelihood of the seed plant being a different phenotype or slight variations in the growing environment. I suppose if you were very familiar with a strain and could start several seeds at about the same time then select the phenotype plants that closely resemble your mother plant you could get a pretty good idea but all things being equal I bet the yield would be pretty similar.

I agree with THG the real benefits of cloning are the ability to really get to know a particular plant. Even within a strain, there's a bit of variation from plant to plant and growing it out repeatedly is how you can really get things dialed in.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a few clones from my LSD and OG coming in a week or so and will watch them grow. I am one to think the clones are smaller and less vigorous, but I am judging only from what I have seen a friends' clones do, his cloned plants are ALL much smaller than my seed plants. Perception, that's all I can go by, but we'll know more soon enough!


----------



## EDGY (Mar 19, 2011)

I have had clones taken within minutes of each other from the same mother vary greatly in yield. Grown in DWC buckets side by side - same nute schedule, same nutes - lights, ect... Am I the only one that has had to stick books under a bucket to maintain an even canopy? Even with clones?
I long ago conceded: there are variables beyond my comprehension.

If you do the experiment please post the pics because a picture of a huge, robust *male* grown from *seed* would, I think, prove everyones point...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, pics of the "mother" plants are in my journal, clones will be coming soon! I'll check on them tonight and see how far along they are (clones).


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> I have had clones taken within minutes of each other from the same mother vary greatly in yield. Grown in DWC buckets side by side - same nute schedule, same nutes - lights, ect... Am I the only one that has had to stick books under a bucket to maintain an even canopy? Even with clones?
> I long ago conceded: there are variables beyond my comprehension.


 
That is most likely caused by one clone rooting faster then another, some clones will get a head start on their sisters. jmo


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> and I think that my experiences are going to have to put me in the 'disagree' column.
> IMO/E all things being equal, veg' time, root structure, _size_..ect.  A clone will yeild at least as good as a plant from seed.  I've had clones yeild "well" over a lb OD.
> I usually put my clones out around June 1, at around 18" tall, from under 24/0 lighting. In Sept. I would guess my "average" yield per plant, at around 10-12 oz. from 4' to 6' finished. Somewhat strain dependant of course.


:yeahthat:


so hick, u sound like me! Can i just hire you to take care of my grows for me? Try the indoor hydro side for a min? I trust u. :rofl:


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 19, 2011)

It's been close to 2 years since I've worked with seeds. I'm still growing the same strain.

Just remember, a seed plant has something a clone will never have; a taproot.

So, yeah, I think a seed plant will be more vigorous than a clone of the same strain.

But, with the clone, I can duplicate that perfect phenotype, time after time after time.

Wet


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Try the indoor hydro side for a min? I trust u. :rofl:



uhmm.. yeaaaaa.. _"that"_ would certainly be my _forte'_ you're playing to....


----------

